# Want Me To Draw Your Betta?



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want me to draw your Betta Here are a few rules to make it easier.

1. post your picture of your betta 
2. Make sure it is not blurry
3. I want to see your bettas beautiful fins so make that picture show them :-D
4. i will post them back to you
I scetch with no color so don't be surprised.
Here are a few pictures i have done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ can you do her? her name is lady amaya :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> ^^ can you do her? her name is lady amaya :-D


 I can't see the picture it just has a x through it i think you should attatch the picture , if you know what i mean


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

some reason my dad's computer won't allow me, i can't go on mines because the internet isn't connected to it


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> some reason my dad's computer won't allow me, i can't go on mines because the internet isn't connected to it


oh... so you tried coping and attachting? if the picture is in your album or you used it on another thread i could try to find it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad to see you made a thread! I'll get you started. Here is one that you could try:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay100.jpg

Also, can you do embraces? Like this:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay091.jpg


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I'm glad to see you made a thread! I'll get you started. Here is one that you could try:
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay100.jpg
> 
> Also, can you do embraces? Like this:
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay091.jpg


I'll try doing embraces I haven't done them in a while
I'm done your first photo do you want a name with it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I'm glad to see you made a thread! I'll get you started. Here is one that you could try:
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay100.jpg
> 
> Also, can you do embraces? Like this:
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...033/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Jay091.jpg


 Yeah! i'm done with the embrace and the normal photo i'm gonna upload it today!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

ok here are the two photos it seems like i'm better at drawing photos with excitment in it. Lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they look great! Thank you so much!

It makes me want to harass you more with pictures LOL.


----------



## MyBettaLovesMe (Feb 5, 2012)

HI! Can you do Bob? Can you write his name and write fishie?
Do it any way you want


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

MyBettaLovesMe said:


> HI! Can you do Bob? Can you write his name and write fishie?
> Do it any way you want


I tried working with that picture but its too blurry do you have another pic of him?


----------



## MyBettaLovesMe (Feb 5, 2012)

oh.. no i don't but could you do these pictures??
they are from my cousins friend's betta fish on his website... i think


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Here you go. I have to admit these aren't my best drawings, so sorry.:-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

now can youdo lady amaya?: got my laptop to work with the internet








thanks if you can


----------



## BlueMoonRipples (Jan 22, 2012)

Could you do my beta in my avatar picture??


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you meant you profile photo? you do not have a avatar photo yet :T


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

BlueMoonRipples said:


> Could you do my beta in my avatar picture??


Do you mean profile photo? you don't have a avatar pic


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

UPDATE:
I can now do cartoon like and realistic so tell me what way you want it to be.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi! i'm finally done with the drawing sorry it took awhile i had a problem with the uploading


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it thanks :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, I can see that no one else whats a drawing... thats ok.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Ok, I can see that no one else whats a drawing... thats ok.


Would you like to do another one of mine?:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Would you like to do another one of mine?:-D


I would love too! Thanks! I haven't had anyone for a while. This will finally cheer me up! :-D
Who is my clinite? ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> I would love too! Thanks! I haven't had anyone for a while. This will finally cheer me up! :-D
> Who is my clinite? ;-)


Well I would love if you could do this color changing MG:









Or you can choose this one:









And with those pictures you can see how he changes color. From purple to black. It's quite neat!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi!
Would you mind doing Sparky? Thanks!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@BeautifulBetta14: You should do Thomasdog's betta first since I already have one.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

bettalover: its ok!! do hers first!! I can totally wait!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No I insist. I already have a drawing done and wouldn't mind waiting a little longer, since I am in no rush!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would do both at the same time! Lol.
I'll post them at the same time see how that works for you guys. 
Thanks!
I'll start to work on them now!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem. Either way is fine for me.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, that works too!  Thanks bettalover!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anytime!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well I would love if you could do this color changing MG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He is sooo beautiful! Sushi used to be able to change his color alot, Yuki she changes her color almost every time of the day! one minute she is white the next black then white with black stripes! :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> He is sooo beautiful! Sushi used to be able to change his color alot, Yuki she changes her color almost every time of the day! one minute she is white the next black then white with black stripes! :lol:


Thank you, I will go tell him that:lol:.

Also if your Yuki looks like this:









Or this:









It is an indicator that she is stressed and could use some high quality food for a little while or even put her away from activity and other fish for a day and then bring her back out to see if you notice any change.


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

You could draw some of mine if you want to and have time!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

MMad1121 said:


> You could draw some of mine if you want to and have time!


 You have so many beautiful betta fish!!!! :-D
I start on one now!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do one of mine again?? :lol: sparta:








puddles:








kristie:








lacey:








phantom








aris








don't do all lol just choose your pick


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Omg, How many bettas do you have??? They are all so cute!! I start on... Idk I'll start on one now! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i only have 6  including sparta
thanks though :-D


----------

